
An assessment of US microbiome research - elsherbini
http://www.nature.com/articles/nmicrobiol201515
======
elsherbini
I am sharing this article because it enumerates many needs in the microbiome
research field that I think the HN crowd would find interesting.

"Most organizations cited a pressing need for the hardware, software and data
science for managing microbiome data. This was well expressed by an FDA
scientist, who recognized the need for ‘high performance computation resources
that are flexible to accommodate a rapidly evolving analytical pipeline’ and
‘cloud computing solutions that overcome confidentiality and privacy
concerns’."

